# CSI vs Gel Impact Saddle Pads. HELP!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Gel pads are hot which can make the skin sensitive/sore. Look for a good natural wool felt pad. It should be a light tan in color. The colored ones often contain synthetic fibers in varying amounts.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I have seen CSI pads too and I'm curious to see what others have to say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

following


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

I second what Saddlebag said about the gel pads. Big thumbs down from me.

As far as the the CSI pad goes- might want to take a look at this: CSI PAD, ANATOMY OF AN ORTHO-FLEX PATENT KNOCKOFF!
I too considered purchasing the CSI pad and came to this conclusion: wether it's designed to help or not, any amount of plastic of rivets between a hard saddle tree and the horse's flesh seems counterproductive. 

I ended up going with the one of the foam pads, the HAF pad (chosen over the Equipedic pad because the Equipedics look cheaply put together imho, just not very clean for a $220 product, and it had the best reviews for keeping your horse cool). I bought it to help ease saddle fit when my boy gained condition, and also to help with minor saddle slippage, and of course to make him as comfortable as possible. Much to my surprise, I noticed _instant_ improvement in his movement overall, and observed reductions in bounciness and jarring (and I consider myself a pretty balanced, smooth, light rider overall without it). The pony has also noticed this, as he is irritated whenever I go to ride without the pad- he even requires I use it for bareback work! :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a Gel-Impact and promptly got rid of it.
Never tried a CSI so I can't comment on quality.

Honestly, if you hired a saddle fitter and are getting a saddle that fits your horse you shouldn't need a special pad that is made to compensate for poor saddle fit.
I would just go with a quality wool pad in the correct thickness.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

While I do believe it's true you shouldn't _need_ a pad to compensate for saddle fit, I also believe some of these fancier pads do make enough of an impact in comfort and performance to warrant their heftier price tag (see aforementioned comment).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

PSNapier said:


> While I do believe it's true you shouldn't _need_ a pad to compensate for saddle fit, I also believe some of these fancier pads do make enough of an impact in comfort and performance to warrant their heftier price tag (see aforementioned comment).


 I agree that a quality pad does warrant the price tag, I am not arguing that at all. I paid a good chunk of cash for a 5 Star and I believe it is a quality pad that wicks and cools as well as handle what I put it through. I am not meaning for the OP to buy a $20 pad just because she spent the money for a saddle fitter and the saddle should fit.


----------



## Theshafferfam (Jan 9, 2015)

We have twosi pads and like them; one has shims added between the two layers; I would consider a corrector pad or Len Browns new protector pad. He's a long distance rider and they tend to know their horses well because of the vet checks.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So do you guys mean Impact Gels? I have had nothing but good luck with those. Yes, there is some gel in there, but they also have very high quality felt. I really, really like them. The ones I have are older and weight more than the newer ones but they are still my go-to pads. That and I have a couple of second-hand 5-Stars. I do like the 5-Stars the best but just can't justify the price of a new one. 

If I had to buy another pad and didn't want to cough up the dough for a 5-Star I would most likely buy an Impact Gel. I just have never had a reason not to like them. I love their felt. 

Now I don't particularly like Professional's Choice air-rides. I think they are rather thin and make the horses sweat excessively. I live in Arizona and don't need help in that department. But I've never noticed Impact Gels to make them sweat anymore than a 5-Star. The Impact Gel "gel" is in the shape of the saddle bars and isn't throughout the whole pad so the felt still breathes just fine.

Anyway, I really like them think they are far better than Professional's Choice or any other type of gel, neoprene or synthetic type pad. To me, the Impact Gels are nearly up there with the 5-Stars. If I rate them lower, it is only because they weigh more than a solid wool-felt pad. 

My 2 cents. :wink:


----------



## GOLDnDIAMONDS (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks all!

Cowchick77 I understand where you are coming from, but just because the saddle fits perfectly now doesn't mean that if I go and break my ankle again and can't ride for three months, (true story) my mares muscling/shape won't change. That's where the shim system comes in handy. 

So it sounds like most people don't like the gel pads? And I appreciate your reasoning! My mare sweats like a pig (she's not very lady like) so anything that would make her any hotter is out. Im sure it depends on the horse, but with the way she sweats and the amount of riding I do I don't think I want to risk it. 

PSNapier, I never even considered that the CSI pads have plastic in them. That's a good point. How would the pad be expected to move with the horse if it's as stiff as the saddle…? Of the two pads posted below which is most similar to what you purchased?

Theshafferfam, how do you like having the shim system? Do you use it often? Is it easy to use? Do you have a link to the pad you recommend? 

What do the rest of you think of these pads? They seem to have a similar set up to the gel ones, but I would assume they wouldn't be as hot? Only down side is I would have to buy felt shims seperatly. No biggie, and I may find that I don't even need them. 

Classic Equine Felt Top Saddle Pad in Work/Protective at Schneider Saddlery

Classic Equine Felt Contour Pedic Pad in Work/Protective at Schneider Saddlery

Do you think either of these would provide what I'm looking for? As you can probably tell I've done this a few times and made the mistake of buying in haste, not looking to do that again!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

5 star pads. 

5 Star Equine Products | Saddle Pads, Saddle Blankets, Cinches

Personally, I am never going to use anything else on my horses. I love them!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I have the following pad and I love it. I haven't had a single complaint. Got it during the middle of July and have used it a ton. Still looks brand new. The felt is wonderful on it. And it really doesn't seem to make my mare sweat any more than my wool pad. 

Impact Gelâ„¢ Cowtown Pad 36" x 34" in Show Pads at Schneider Saddlery


----------

